# T-9?



## Ang Rita (Feb 19, 2008)

Anyone know anything about the T9? I've got relatively small hands, and the T9 with the wood handles and steel frame looks very enticing. I'm particularly interested in handling characteristics and reliability. :smt1099
AR


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

May I ask who makes the T-9? :smt017


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

OK I am awake now. I would suggest you go to a shop and handle one and then handle some of the other guns. You will know the right one when you pick it up. If you can't shoot them I know of no other way to judge them. Good luck. :smt1099


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Baldy said:


> May I ask who makes the T-9? :smt017


Kahr K9's bigger brother.


----------



## Ang Rita (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, Baldy and Submoa. Yes, the T9 has a half inch more barrel than the K9. Both have steel frames. The T9 looks as though I could get the web of my hand really close to the trigger. There are no dealers in my area that carry the Kahr; hence the inquiry. :smt083
AR


----------



## DaveShooter (Jun 1, 2007)

Ang Rita said:


> Thanks, Baldy and Submoa. Yes, the T9 has a half inch more barrel than the K9. Both have steel frames. The T9 looks as though I could get the web of my hand really close to the trigger. There are no dealers in my area that carry the Kahr; hence the inquiry. :smt083
> AR


 it is one nice pistol. i have one. i also have a p45 and a k40.
t9 reminds me of smith's mod. 39. get one you won't be sorry.
dave


----------

